# anyone pregnant naturally that only had a 10 day luteal phase?



## tixiie_licks

hey just wondering as mine is only 10 days and feeling very down about it anyone got pregnant with a short lp? xxx


----------



## Vanilla_girl

Mine varied between 10-13 days and I got pregnant. good luck!


----------



## tixiie_licks

thank u so much thats made me more positive did it take u long to concieve? did u do it without any tablets or help? xxx


----------



## Septie

I had a short lp due to breastfeeding when I did fall pregnant on maybe the 4th attempt (very very short - 8-9 days I believe!). I really had not expected to fall (but we were trying, with ovulation kits and such!). So all hope is definitely not lost:hugs:


----------



## bky

I had a 10 day LP with my now nearly 1 year old. I was trying to lengthen it with B vitamins, not sure if they worked as I got my BFP that month. :blush: 10 is short, but it's doable.


----------



## stouffer

Hello!

My LP varied between about 8 and 12 days, usually around 10 and I got pregnant on the 12th cycle without medical intervention. 

I had symptoms from 7dpo but didn't bother testing until 10dpo :)

Lots of people get BFPs at 10dpo, so it's definitely possible to get pregnant in that time period :)

I know how horrible it is when you have a short LP and you just wish your body would do what it's supposed to but please stay positive. It's possible!
My advice would be to do everything you can, including charting and OPKs. It wasn't until the month I got pregnant that I actually bothered charting and found out I was ov'ing 3 days after the +OPK so I may have wasted a few opportunities in previous months.

Good luck! :D


----------



## tixiie_licks

hey thats really cheered me up today! thank you all.... im 10dpo tomoro but too scared to test as i dont want to see that one line :( i think i might wait until friday and see if AF rears its ugly head again :/.... iv been using opks i got a +opk cd17 so im assuming that means i ovulated the next day cd18? is that right :s? so that means AF is due on 11dpo.... congratulations to you! :D just shows that a short luteal phase doesnt necessarily mean u cant get pregnant and it doesnt mean you cant implant :).... i might try temping next month if i dont get my BFP this month... do you remember what symptoms u had? xxx


----------



## stouffer

I didn't have that many symptoms really.
I had a day around 5dpo when I was completely exhausted. I used to go for long walks and I got tired and had to go home after a 1 mile walk. That was really unusual for me. Not sure if that was baby or not. 

A couple of days later I noticed I was really thirsty. I don't know why I thought that might be a symptom but it persisted for a couple of days and I thought I would do an OPK and if it turned positive then I would risk wasting a HPT. Sure enough they came up positive!

Strangely the month I got pregnant my boobs weren't as sore as they would be before AF and I didn't really have any of the typical symptoms most people complain of.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Vanilla_girl

> thank u so much thats made me more positive did it take u long to concieve? did u do it without any tablets or help? xxx

Me and my husband were ntnp for about 4 years, but I knew when I was ovulating and we avoided DTD for a few days. 

One day I got the courage to just go for it and yep, got pregnant that day! This was also after a DNC for endo 5 years prior and being told that I would never have children naturally, to get on clomid when I was ready.


----------



## fairykate

Mine was 11/12 and I got pregnant on the 3rd month off BC, so yes, it can be done. Got my :bfp: at 9DPO.

Good luck!!


----------



## chele

Mine were 14 days until I went on a major quick weightloss diet after having DS but not sure if it was the diet as they turned to 10 days after having DS.

I was petrified it was going to be a bit problem, but I'm now 21 weeks! X


----------



## notjustyet

I had a 10 day lp and a 24 day cycle and I got pregnany on my second month trying. I know I'm a very lucky girl but it is possible. Just try not to symptom spot too much! I was a POAS addict too, I got my BFP at 9 dpo though! Good luck and enjoy the trying!


----------



## CowtownGirl

I had a 10 day LP (I think due to hypothyroidism) and got pregnant on cycle 6 (chemical pregnancy) and then again straight after on cycle 7 and am now 30 weeks! I did take a B50 complex and don't know if it helped lengthen my LP but I'm sure it didn't hurt. I also used OPK's but because of the chemical pregnancy and the fact that we were moving overseas during cycle 7 and they were all packed we got pregnant the one month that I didn't use them! lol!! typical!


----------



## Caroline:-)

My cycles were irregular as I'd just come off pill - but lp was between 11 and 13 days... I also ovulated quite early some cycles - on CD11 the cycle I got my bfp so I almost missed it!!!!! 
I got my bfp on my 4th cycle. I got a v v v faint bfp at 11DPO.
Good luck :dust:


----------



## tixiie_licks

thank you everyone!!! im starting to feel abit doubtful now i tested this morning as im 10dpo and it was a BFN :( my period is due tomoro aswell surely it would show up by now wouldnt it? xxx


----------



## Rhiana79

Of the cycles I recorded;

Dec 10 - 33 day cycle LP 8
Jan 11 - 35 day cycle LP 10
Feb 11 - :bfp: on CD 35 - I'd ov'd CD 19


----------



## Rhiana79

tixiie_licks said:


> thank you everyone!!! im starting to feel abit doubtful now i tested this morning as im 10dpo and it was a BFN :( my period is due tomoro aswell surely it would show up by now wouldnt it? xxx

I didn't get my BFP until 16 DPO hun, good luck x


----------



## tixiie_licks

thank you :) i guess i have to wait it out now and see if AF comes tomoro :/ dreading it!... did u get any shooting pains acttually through your lady part (tryin to put it nice lol) iv been havin that last couple of days :S and when i was walking early xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

I'd say it was really early yet to get a bfp... a lot of people don't get them 'til much later... I got mine at 11dpo but it was soooo faint it could have been my imagination :haha: I know I imagined lines in previous months!!!! 12dpo it was still v faint (even on a frer) but definately there! Don't give up just yet!!! 
I had a few 'symptoms' prior to getting bfp, but tbh, I think I had even more 'symptoms' on the months I got a bfn!!!! :dohh: So hard as it is I'd try not to think about it too much, lol, not that I'd be able to!!! :haha:


----------



## Rhiana79

tixiie_licks said:


> thank you :) i guess i have to wait it out now and see if AF comes tomoro :/ dreading it!... did u get any shooting pains acttually through your lady part (tryin to put it nice lol) iv been havin that last couple of days :S and when i was walking early xxx


I've had tummy cramps, back aches from early on but I didn't get shooting pains until a bit later. Everyone is different though.

Do you have any other symptoms? 

xx


----------



## tixiie_licks

today am 11dpo AF due today but no sign yet... got mild cramping and lower back ache but am needing to wee every hour or so woke up in the night at 4am last night to wee :/ ovaries feel achy today too xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

i was trying for 7 months my lp was 9 days I used soy in the last two months and my lp was then 10days and I concived on my 7month(second month of soy)

xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

tixiie_licks said:


> today am 11dpo AF due today but no sign yet... got mild cramping and lower back ache but am needing to wee every hour or so woke up in the night at 4am last night to wee :/ ovaries feel achy today too xxx

when i concived i thought i was out and thought i was coming down with a cold so fx for you xx


----------



## alicat20

I just wanted to let you know that I have ALWAS had an 8-10 day LP and got pregnant without a problem on the first month trying (no meds or intervention at all). I'd say 80% of my LPs were 9 days, 15% were 8 days, and 5% were 10 days, so don't fret too much. Good luck, hope you get your BFP!


----------



## tixiie_licks

thanks both of you :) im currently on 13 dpo and AF was due 2 days ago at 11dpo :/ been gettin AF cramps tho normally mild but some worse strong cramps so think itl show soon xx


----------



## Tampa

Hi there,

My LP was about 9-11 days. Tried to conceive for 2 1/2 years (classed as unexplained, because none of the consultants here believe LPD is a problem - which was really frustrating) was on waiting list for OI-IUI and IVF, then conceived naturally! Was shocked and delighted. So don't give up hope, but I'd say don't stress out - give it time. My GP referred me after 15 months of trying. 

My pregnancy symptoms were just the same as my PMS. But I knew I was pregnant! I'd never felt it was possible until then. In fact, had unused pregnancy tests in the house so long they were due to "go off"! I had BFN at 10 days, BFP at 12 days I think. 

I used agnus castus the 2 months before I conceived. It wreaked havoc with my guts, but maybe it helped? 

Good luck to you, and don't give up hope. X


----------



## tixiie_licks

i tested last night (13dpo) as my period was 2 days late then... then i tested this morning (14dpo) 3 days late here are my tests:
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 53


----------



## stouffer

2 LINES!

So happy for you! I've been stalking this topic for the last few days hoping AF would stay away for you! :D Congratulations!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay! Congrats to you :happydance:


----------



## becstar

Mine was only 10 days for the cycles leading up to my pg with my daughter. I got a BFP on 10 dpo with her though so it didn't stop me! I took a vitamin b supplement that month, not sure if it was coincidence or not.


----------



## becstar

Ooh just saw the update - congratulations!


----------



## tixiie_licks

thank you :) im still worried that doctor will say im not lol i dont think i quite believ it going to get a clear blue tonight and see if that comes up too :D xxx


----------



## becstar

Get a digi, not the normal clearblues... I bought them by mistake and they are bloody awful.


----------



## tixiie_licks

thanks chick 8)...thats what i got the digital one :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## becstar

tixiie_licks said:


> thanks chick 8)...thats what i got the digital one :)

Yay!!


----------



## Tampa

That's brilliant! Congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## jcg0506

Congratulations! I started having short (11 days) luteal phases after a miscarriage when my cycles shortened. It took 4 months to get my BFP--tried the B50 complex the month of my BFP.


----------



## Rhiana79

Woo hoo congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Vanilla_girl

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes hun, me :) I was to come on on CD28 and didn't get a positive OPK until CD17 which means my luteal phase is 10/11 days long and I got pregnant my first month :)

Good luck hun!

x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh I've re-read this!

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:


----------



## tixiie_licks

thanks :D hope this thread helps others relax when ttc.. i was panicking it wouldnt happen for me as i had a 9-11 day lp but i got pregnant second month was shocked to see a BFP tho and count myself very lucky :) xxx


----------



## beccad

Fab news - congratulations! My LP is a bit short like yours was, so your thread gives me hope!


----------



## tixiie_licks

thanks hun :) good am glad it does! i had it in my head id never get pregnant having only 10days average after ovulation but the ladies on here are so supportive :D xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I remember mentioning it to my doctor before ttc and he wasn't bothered at all and said 10/11 was fine x


----------



## amjon

I think I conceived after only 7 days post MS. I was also taking Mucinex, so I don't know if that helped.


----------



## pixxie13

bky said:


> I had a 10 day LP with my now nearly 1 year old. I was trying to lengthen it with B vitamins, not sure if they worked as I got my BFP that month. :blush: 10 is short, but it's doable.

SAME!!
got pregnant on the cycle that I added the B complex vitamins, 50mg.


----------

